# Snow and flirt pole action



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

First real snow fall for her. She's 5 months now and had a blast.


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice pup!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Draco88543 said:


> Very nice pup!!


Thank you


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow awesome pictures and adorable dog! Her eyes are so cool


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

John_B said:


> Wow awesome pictures and adorable dog! Her eyes are so cool


Thank you !


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

BCdogs said:


> Beautiful photos!


Ty very much


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic photos! What a great looking girl.....and with the snow as a background, Wow. Thanks for sharing. Love the intensity in her face on the pic with the Kong.

Joe


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

jttar said:


> Fantastic photos! What a great looking girl.....and with the snow as a background, Wow. Thanks for sharing. Love the intensity in her face on the pic with the Kong.
> 
> Joe


Thanks ! She loved the snow


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That girl is so beautiful, I just love seeing pictures of her I have always wanted a piebald with brindle spots.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> That girl is so beautiful, I just love seeing pictures of her I have always wanted a piebald with brindle spots.


 Thank you


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Man.. she's really turning out! Glad her owner is handy with the camera!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Man.. she's really turning out! Glad her owner is handy with the camera!!!


Lol ! Thanks !!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is stunning! The snow photos are fantastic too, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DickyT said:


> She is stunning! The snow photos are fantastic too, thank you for sharing!


Thanks ! just trying out new camera gear lol.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

She's beautiful and your pictures are great


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ thank you


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Fantastic pictures. She is an adorable pup. Gonna be a stunner as she grows.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Katey said:


> Fantastic pictures. She is an adorable pup. Gonna be a stunner as she grows.


Thank you !!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see her in person at some point!!!!!!  gorgeous


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a beauty! Looks like she had an awesome time!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Can't wait to see her in person at some point!!!!!!  gorgeous


Thanks ! I'm not far so just hit me up on FB one day



Jazzy&Veronica said:


> What a beauty! Looks like she had an awesome time!


Thanks


----------

